# Is this table saw worth it?



## keller34 (Mar 9, 2017)

It is a craftsman 137.228210. It has the wing also. The guy wants 150 for it. I was looking for something decent around here in the tampa area but have come up with little. I am mainly going to be using it to cut wood for table tops 1" thick. No guards, wysiwyg.

I haven't messed with a table saw or even looked at one since 1994!


----------



## subroc (Jan 3, 2015)

That is not a saw I would be interested in. If I had a limited budget I might take a look at this stuff.

Spend a little more and get one of these.

link 1 This is pretty much a new contractor saw for little more than the saw you are looking at.

link 2

If your willing to put some work in, this "MIGHT" be worth something. I would offer 1/2 the asking price based on condition and be willing to walk away. Then again, it might be junk.

ridgid

delta t-3 for $100


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Id pass, especially at that price. Looks like an aluminium top, pretty crappy looking stamped wings, direct drive motor, and what looks to be a sub-par fence. Price is way too high


----------



## allpurpose (Mar 24, 2016)

The first one in the OP is pretty close to what I'm using now with the direct drive and aluminum top. In hind sight I wouldn't have bought it, but I did and it's what works. The craftsman subroc showed with the align-a-rip fence and belt drive would be a much better deal IMO..Align-a-rip is a pretty decent fence if installed properly. 
Mine has stamped steel wings and have never aligned properly with the top so yeah..I'd pass if you have the extra few bucks. Another thing about the direct drive is if the blade ever becomes out of alignment with the miter slots you'll pay hell getting it back into alignment..
What I really want is a hind-sight to fore-sight device. That way I'll know my mistakes before I make them.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

subroc said:


> That is not a saw I would be interested in. If I had a limited budget I might take a look at this stuff.
> 
> Spend a little more and get one of these.
> 
> ...


Definitely agree.The Craftsman in the first link is worth the $100 more. Especially with the upgraded fence. Should be all of the saw you will ever need.

George


----------



## woodchux (Jul 6, 2014)

As stated, that Craftsman TS has too many negative features, and would probably cost you as much or more to find parts to replace it to be in good (NOT great) running condition. Consider going on line to find information reviewing "older TS's brands/models/features as to better buys for your buck. Be safe.


----------



## keller34 (Mar 9, 2017)

So after going and spending a lot of time looking at saws and finding a lot of junk, I went home and did a bit of research and review hunting. I finally pulled the trigger on a Dewalt table saw that will meet my need quite nicely. 

Thank you for all the info and answers to my question.


----------



## keller34 (Mar 9, 2017)

woodchux said:


> As stated, that Craftsman TS has too many negative features, and would probably cost you as much or more to find parts to replace it to be in good (NOT great) running condition. Consider going on line to find information reviewing "older TS's brands/models/features as to better buys for your buck. Be safe.




That is what I have found out after looking more from the posts here. The parts for some are rare. The one I posted I went and looked at and it was rougher in person.


----------



## subroc (Jan 3, 2015)

keller34 said:


> So after going and spending a lot of time looking at saws and finding a lot of junk, I went home and did a bit of research and review hunting. I finally pulled the trigger on a Dewalt table saw that will meet my need quite nicely.
> 
> Thank you for all the info and answers to my question.


What Dewalt saw did you settle on?


----------



## keller34 (Mar 9, 2017)

allpurpose said:


> The first one in the OP is pretty close to what I'm using now with the direct drive and aluminum top. In hind sight I wouldn't have bought it, but I did and it's what works. The craftsman subroc showed with the align-a-rip fence and belt drive would be a much better deal IMO..Align-a-rip is a pretty decent fence if installed properly.
> Mine has stamped steel wings and have never aligned properly with the top so yeah..I'd pass if you have the extra few bucks. Another thing about the direct drive is if the blade ever becomes out of alignment with the miter slots you'll pay hell getting it back into alignment..
> What I really want is a hind-sight to fore-sight device. That way I'll know my mistakes before I make them.




Good to know! The wings on the few I have looked at, including the one I posted, were bent. No good to me and a safety issue for sure not to mention the bad cuts I would get.


----------



## keller34 (Mar 9, 2017)

subroc said:


> What Dewalt saw did you settle on?


it is the DWE7480. I have a table for it also but now I am wondering if I can add wings to this or not.


----------



## keller34 (Mar 9, 2017)

I did notice though that it cannot take a dado blade. I will not be doing cabinets or anything that big that I could not use the router for. Ah well not a big deal as it gives me a reason to get a router table...LOL!


----------

